
How many To-do apps do we need? - LewisTheScot
https://medium.com/@LewisMenelaws/how-many-to-do-apps-do-we-need-484750382a98
======
verta
Funny enough, I was actually searching for a ToDo app 'that-does all' one more
time after fixing on one three months ago. The issue I generally see with Todo
lists are that they are one part of a very nuanced workflow. For eg. I often
get worked up choose between a ToDo app or a Note app when I still working on
the details. Currently settled on Trello for a multi-modal workflow of saving
links, notes, keeping lists of tasks classified by stages is feeling good. But
I miss a good mobile app, markdown support and easy creation and maintenance.
Any suggestions?!

~~~
LewisTheScot
I honestly use Wunderlist because I just need something bare bones simple.
Trello might honestly be your best option if you are looking to do stuff like
custom values etc.

~~~
verta
Wunderlist definitely looks cool and impressive with apps for all platforms -
looks like a cure for Notes taking on Mac + Android users.

------
dafrankenstein2
OneNote, Google Keep, Evernote, Wunderlist...the list goes on

~~~
LewisTheScot
We need a to-do app to show all to-do apps.

~~~
darkvapor7000
I'd put that on my to-do list but I might have trouble finding it.

~~~
LewisTheScot
It's simple!! There's over 500 options to choose from

~~~
axonic
This is also the standard greeting for JS newcomers. Perhaps being 'web
developers' has an impact on their perception of simplicity.

Making a better todo system is on my todo list as well.

